# Wanted: Black Cuboid Sleeve???



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/16)

Hi All, Please let me know if you have stock - if not black, please tell me what colours you do have... Hopefully I can find a retailer in Gauteng...???


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All, Please let me know if you have stock - if not black, please tell me what colours you do have... Hopefully I can find a retailer in Gauteng...???


I have one of those milky white half transparent ones, let me know if you don't come right closer to you and I'll load it on the site for you


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/12/16)

We have black at Bedford Village, Eastgate and Blubird plus a few other colours as well


----------

